# New Home Needed For My Elderly Cat



## shevvie (Jul 25, 2009)

I am desperately trying to find a puuuurfect home for my elderly cat.
He is about 16 now and I rescued him 3 years ago.
I now have to move back into my parents house and as they have a cat with feline HIV he cannot mix with my cat.
I did have a new home for him but this has fallen through at the last minute..
I am in urgent need of a home for him, even temporary. I do not want to put him into a rescue 

Please, if you can help or know of anyone who may be willing to give him a home
contact me ASAP!

His name is Ben, and he is on a special urinary diet, which I am willing to pay for his prescription food 

THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

shevvie said:


> I am desperately trying to find a puuuurfect home for my elderly cat.
> He is about 16 now and I rescued him 3 years ago.
> I now have to move back into my parents house and as they have a cat with feline HIV he cannot mix with my cat.


Can you take Ben with you when you move and keep him in your room, or a couple of rooms if thats possible, away from your parent's cat, for the time being if time is short and you don't find a home for him before the move?

I know you don't want him to go into resuce, but it might be a good idea to get him on the waiting list of local rescues at least, just in case.

I hope you find a nice home for him.


----------



## The Ronburgandy (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi 

I'm willing to consider offering a home to Ben! I've been wanting a cat for ages (was never allowed one as a kid due to my dads allergies!). Currently I can't really fully commit to having one for more than a few years as with my job I may well have to move to London - which could be tricky. 

Do you have any photos of Ben and what he is like. Is he a house cat or does he go outside?

I do live in Leeds - can totally understand if you would like Ben to be somewhere closer.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

The Ronburgandy said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm willing to consider offering a home to Ben! I've been wanting a cat for ages (was never allowed one as a kid due to my dads allergies!). Currently I can't really fully commit to having one for more than a few years as with my job I may well have to move to London - which could be tricky.
> 
> ...


Dan, if this does not work out and you still want an older cat, please contact your local rescue - they would welcome you with open arms for giving a forever home to one of their oldies.

Edit: See here and for rescue contacts:

http://www.purrsinourhearts.co.uk/index.php


----------



## shevvie (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi Dan

Thanks for your reply.

I think I would prefer him to be nearer to me, I am asking everywhere at the moment but if I do get really stuck can I contact you again? I will leave it a couple of weeks to see if I find anything close by, then I will let you know? If thats ok. If you do find another (rescue!!) cat in the mean time let me know!


Thanks so much for you help! 

Siobhan


----------



## The Ronburgandy (Jul 29, 2009)

No probs - good luck with it and give me a shout if you can't find anything else.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## TortoiseTabbys (May 28, 2011)

The Ronburgandy said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm willing to consider offering a home to Ben! I've been wanting a cat for ages (was never allowed one as a kid due to my dads allergies!). Currently I can't really fully commit to having one for more than a few years as with my job I may well have to move to London - which could be tricky.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,
In case your still looking for a cat, maybe I could interest you in 2 lovely sisters??
Have a look at my post & get in touch if you have any questions.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...e-home-2-x-3-year-old-female-indoor-cats.html


----------

